# Gathering Cutoff Date Extended!



## peculiarmike (May 14, 2008)

The FINAL, and I mean *FINAL*, cutoff date for '08 Gathering entries is
*THE LAST DAY OF MAY.*

*Now get those entries in here!*

PM me for an entry form & info.

Mike


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 15, 2008)

So, If I show up at the last minute (due to schedule changes) unannounced, I cant enjoy the festivities?  Guess I'll go to Vegas......


----------



## peculiarmike (May 15, 2008)

You could certainly enjoy the festivities! I *DARE* you to show up.
Our eats will put any Vegas buffet in the shade. And you will save money.
The deal is, knowing how many are coming allows proper planning and a better time for all. 
But we can stretch. Bet no one goes hungry or fails to enjoy the gathering.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 16, 2008)

Want to keep this bumped up. 

*Get those entries in!*

PM me your email addy, I will send you an entry form.


----------

